# Need Help w/ Navico Insight Planner



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

So I've been messing w/ my new Lowrance HDS5 and am trying to input all of my GPS numbers into the unit and I decided to try out Navico's Insight Planner from my PC instead of manually inputting everything directly into the unit. The problem is that when I input the numbers into the software it keeps screwing up the numbers and how they're arranged and the coordinates are off. I wish I had a screen shot to show everyone what Im talking about cause I've never had an issue putting in numbers on my old lowrance nor my garmin. For example, when I try to put in the numbers for the Chepanoc which I have confirmed as...

N 30°08.823'
W 086°37.624'

the software automatically corrects them to...

30.088230° N
86.376240° W

and it puts the wreck almost 5 miles away from the actual location. I've tried every different way of putting the numbers in to see if they appear on the map in their actual location but have yet to make it work. Anybody on here have any experience with this software to point me in the right direction. I've been spending far too much time trying to upload my numbers and not enough time fishing and I'm about to give Navico a call to get my $30 back. Thanks.


----------

